# Vacuum pump for the lab



## rickzeien (Sep 28, 2018)

I bought a couple of pumps from govdeals auction site.

They are diaphragm pumps. I think I can buy diaphragms made of different materials but I have not researched it yet. 

I had the tank from a compressor that someone had burned up. Found it in my "might use it someday pile"

I still have to put a vacuum switch on it to cycle it on and off and plumb it to a vacuum and a manifold that I got from a spa supply site do five bucks.






Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien (Sep 28, 2018)

More pictures to follow...


----------



## kadriver (Oct 6, 2018)

I bought an HVAC vacuum pump from Harbor Freight back in 2010 when I first started refining. It cost $79 plus tax back then. I think they are about $100 now. It's been in service for 8 years and it still runs good. I even ran it low on oil once and it seized up. I took it apart and used a wrench to get it to turn over. I changed the oil, plugged it in, and it took off and has been running ever since. That thing is indestructible!

kadriver


----------



## rickzeien (Oct 6, 2018)

kadriver said:


> I bought an HVAC vacuum pump from Harbor Freight back in 2010 when I first started refining. It cost $79 plus tax back then. I think they are about $100 now. It's been in service for 8 years and it still runs good. I even ran it low on oil once and it seized up. I took it apart and used a wrench to get it to turn over. I changed the oil, plugged it in, and it took off and has been running ever since. That thing is indestructible!
> 
> kadriver


I saw your video showcasing how you set it up. Anybody that is looking to set up a vacuum pump for vacuum filtering should definately view it. You can post a link here if you would like. By the way thanks. I have learned A LOT from your videos.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien (May 13, 2019)

I have been busier than a 1 armed paper hanger. Here is a video of the completed project. 

The exhaust port from the vacuum pump is routed to the back of the fume hood in case any residual fumes make it thru the vacuum system. 

Probably over kill... but I am wired that way.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Qiyuna3ww4mkbvn9eSV3SchQTVbGppeN/view?usp=drivesdk

Thanks for viewing. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

